# Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 2



## Seeteufelfreund (23. Juni 2004)

Der nächste Trip war für Freitag Abend geplant,nicht mit dem Boot sondern vom Strand mit Brandungsruten.
  Etwa 2 km vom Hafen entfernt verläuft parallel zur Küste eine Rinne in etwa 
  80-90m Entfernung,Tiefe ca. 4m,der Abschnitt der Rinne ist gut 300m lang.
  Mit markierter Schnur also kein Problem.Köder waren diesmal handgroße
  Sardinen,2 mal eingeharkt und mit Draht befestigt.
 Bestückt wurden insgesamt 3 Ruten,danach das obligatorische Rauswerfen und die Scnur nur auf leichte Spannung bringen,Ring mit Knichlicht eingehängt als Bissanzeiger, zudem Knicklicht an der Rutenspitze montiert.
  Jetzt nur noch warten bis es richtig Dunkel wird.
 Mittlerweile Kumpels mit Freunden,Getränken,Essen und leichter Musik eingetroffen,das Angelfest konnte beginnen ( waren ca. 30 Personen ).
  Mittlerweile war es 1:00 Nachts und der erste Fisch meldete sein erscheinen
 Anschlag,kein Kontakt,leider zu früh die Rute zu früh genommen,also eingekurbelt,neuer Köder und wieder raus.Gerade Schnur auf Spannung gebracht,meldete sich die 1.Rute.
  Also schnell gewechselt,etwas gewartet,guter Abzug von der Rolle.
  Rute mit der Weste verankert und Anschlag,.....Kontakt....der Haken saß.
  Die Fluchten gingen gut ab,bin mit dem Fisch gut 100m weiter gewandert um ihn aus Bahn zu halten.
 Die Füße fest in den Sand gedrückt,von hinten vom Kumpel abgestützt wurde der Fisch langsam an Land gebracht.Der Fight war geil und gleich erkennbar,da draussen war ein Rochen der kämpfte.
  Wer sie schon einmal beangelt hat weiß wie sie sich in die Strömung stellen können,der hier tat es,und richtig gut.
  Wer nun denkt 80m,Biss,Fisch einkurbeln fertig,der Irrt,dieser wehrte sich 
  gewaltig,das ganze Drama daurte gut 2,5 Stunden.
  Wir angelten mit ganz normalen Brandungsruten 100-300g.
 Nach langem Hin und Her kam der Bursche langsam in den Scheinwerferkegel und die andern Kumpels stürzten sich regelrecht auf ihn,allein drei Mann am Schwanz,2 Mann trieben ein Gaff in die Flügel,so wurde er an Land gezogen.
  Ohne zu wiegen mein bisher größter Fisch vom Strand aus.
  Dies sollte leider auch unser einziger Erfolg dieser Nacht sein.
  Gegen 5:00 auf den Laster verladen ab zum Fischmarkt zum Verkauf und vor allem zum wiegen.
  Die Wage hielt inne bei 61kg :z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z
  Der Erlös für meine Freunde waren 780 TD= 2 Monatsgehälter.
  Danach war erstmal Poolparty angesagt und #2#2#2#2
  Aber es geht noch weiter versprochen ....................


  Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Hoad (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 2*

sehr netter bericht und klasse fotos,:m  , 
warte schon gespannt auf die fortsetzung#y :q


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 2*

oh Mann watn Eimer!

Schnell den dritten Teil basteln  :z


----------



## Manu1979 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 2*

Echt super klasse!!! Muss echt aufregend gewesen sein!

Petri heil!!!


----------



## Jeep (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 2*

#r #r #r 

Wirklich schöner Fisch! Das zieht noch 2-3Tage im Oberkörper, was?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 2*

Hatten zum ziehen leider keine Zeit


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 2*

Glückwunsch zu dem super Drill! Und das noch vom Strand aus.


----------



## Urlauber (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 2*

Hallo,

wenn der Rochen auf dem angehängten Bild der mit 61 kg ist,dann muß ich sagen: "Hut ab!", denn 61 kg mit einem Arm hochheben ist doch sicherlich ganz schön schwer.....

Ich hab mal zum Vergleich ein Bild angehängt mit einem Rochen der nicht mal halb so schwer war.Leider schaffte ich es nicht ihn mit einem Arm zu heben.Sorry!

Gruß,Urlauber #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 2*

Das Bild entstand ja auch erst nach dem dritten Versuch #d#d#d


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Paule (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 2*

Kann man die essen, die Rochen?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 2*

@ Paule
 Rochen schmecken vorzüglich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------

